
Show HN: TopOfTheCoins.com – the “MillionDollarHomepage” of the crypto-era - joetann
Hey,<p>For those that haven&#x27;t heard of it before, in 2005 a website was launched called <a href="http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.milliondollarhomepage.com&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.milliondollarhomepage.com&#x2F;</a>. The site took the internet by storm, became pretty iconic, and genuinely did raise &gt; $1,000,000.<p>As part of my goal for 2018 to learn more about crypto, this Jan I launched a side project: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.topofthecoins.com&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.topofthecoins.com&#x2F;</a><p>You can post a message simply with an Ether transfer. The message that has the most Ether is the one that remains featured at the top of the site. It&#x27;s amazing exposure for anyone posting a message, as we currently have thousands of tech and crypto enthusiasts visiting the site.<p>As of writing, the top message was posted for 0.00126ETH (&lt;$2), which means if you post a message with any more than that, then your message will be featured at the top of the site (until someone else posts a message with more Ether)...<p>It&#x27;s a bit of fun to learn about crypto stuff, but it&#x27;s actually starting to take off, which is quite exciting. I don&#x27;t expect it to match the success of Million Dollar Homepage, but I&#x27;ll sure try...<p>Be good to hear everyone&#x27;s thoughts.<p>Thanks,
Joe
======
aey
oh sweet. they are multiplying

[https://thousandetherhomepage.com/](https://thousandetherhomepage.com/)

~~~
erAck
I guess that is why I did not buy Ether.

~~~
joetann
Why is that?

~~~
erAck
Monetizing completely useless stuff on the back of a block chain.

